# [2000] Dogs of War



## Vaz

Just thought I'd dig out this beauty and see how relevant the army would be now.

It's taken a massive nerf bat to the list, now that there are no more Ogres and no more Asarnil+Truthsayer combo's. However, this is what i think could be quite a powerful build - 

List 1
Lords = 490pts
Wizard Lord - Metal, Book of Ashur, Level 4, 280pts
General - Pegasus, 

Heroes = 422pts
Paymaster - Brace of Pistols = 67pts
Truthsayer = 265pts
Wizard - Light, Level 2 = 95pts

Core = 1038
Pikemen - 60 Pikes = 600pts
Crossbowmen - 30 XBows = 240pts
Duellist - 11 Duellists, Pistols = 99pts
Duellist - 11 Duellist, Pistols = 99pts

Special

Rare = 50
Halfling HotPot = 50pts

2000pts

Yes - that's a Pike unit with 60 Attacks. The best thing about pikes is that they have an amazing ability. Read this sentence - 



> • Pikes: Fight in four ranks; requires two hands (see page 89 of
> the Warhammer rulebook).
> Always strikes first in the initial round of close combat, even striking before enemies that have charged. Note that enemies who are entitled to strike first because of a special ability or magic, will still strike before pike-armed models.


Too right. And if it's Cavalry (but not Monstrous Cavalry ) I get S4 to add in to that. So - against a 7 wide unit of cavalry, I'm getting 60 S4 Attacks at ASF. Hooah.

Duellists are putting out 22 S4 AP shots, and have 2 WS4 attacks in close combat. Naturally, they provide the flankers to the Pikemen - or taking on units intending to flank the pikes if that's not a wise option (i.e, if they're anything harder than state infantry, =D).

The Crossbows I'm not sure of putting in the large block. However, I have enough shorter ranged weaponry with the Quick to Fire rule, meaning I can zoom up 8" and then pepper them with Pistol fire.

Also - it encourages my Wizard Lord to providing them with a tasty spell by the name of Enchanted Blades of Aiban. It's usually seen in combat (and I'm not denying that +1 to hit and AP is good for them, especially against Cavalry), but on 30 Crossbows, it's amazing - Hitting mostly on 4's with S4 AP attacks can take out about a quarter of a unit of Dwarves or Chaos Warriors.

I've used this technique myself with Empire XBows, and with their longer range than Handguns, I much prefer them. Setting my army up at 1" away from the set up line gave me full access to shooting my opponents Handguns for two turns. I'd have easily wiped them out with access to this spell.

Lore of Light is quite situational, I agree with most people's judgement. However, lacking a true general (Ld8), the "do not flee" spell is a godsend - area casting that is a dream.

The Turthsayer is pretty good. With a 4+ Ward Save, and 2 S5 Attacks, he's not too shabby in combat, but he is also a L3 caster, with a reasonably powerful lore. 

The Paymaster? He's an arsewipe. But he provides a Reroll and also gives me 2 S4 AP shots a turn. Funnily enough, he's killed a High Elf prince once - 2 hits, both hit and wounded the prince, snake eyes for armour save, rolled a 2 and a 3 for the 4+ Ward Save, and then proceeded to die, due to the wound inflicted already on him from lucky duellist hit. Unfortunately, he can't take a banner. Otherwise he would be taking the Razor Banner. Just sits with the Pike.

And who doesn't like hobbits killing Daemons and Millenia old High Elven Archmages with soup?


----------



## Drax

i'd really love to play against that!

thats all i have really, you've done all the work yourself

i always loved the DoW, and i hope they come back properly. when i do my empire i intend to have some of the DoW units in just cos they are so nice!

Edit: and kudos for using the Truthsayer, lovely model! i myself use my dark emmissary as a chaos sorcerer!


----------



## hacknslashgamer

Does anything else have pikes in another army


----------



## Vaz

Nearest is High Elves with Fight in 3 Rank Spears.


----------



## Styro-J

Well the High Elves boast 4th Rank Spears now... 5 ranks in a Horde. All with real ASF, so still jumping in before those Pikes. Not as good vs calvary though.


----------

